# Align for IBS-C?



## 21718 (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anybody recognize these symptoms?I'm IBS-C and have been taking Align on and off for maybe 6 weeks. The last two weeks I've been taking it daily. Just in the last few days I am _much_ more bloated than usual, and my stomach seems sensitive to almost every food. And, most strangely for me, I am going to the bathroom several times a day and having some very loose stools. In contrast, normally my stomach is pretty tolerant of most foods and I have to take a lot of soluble fiber to keep my BMs regular.I've read the threads about Align on this board, and most of the posters seemed to be IBS-D, so not relevant to my situation.I'm wondering, could my symptoms be Align wreaking havoc on my digestive system? Do you think it will stabilize to a good place if I give it more time? (Most of all I'd like to see my bloated abdomen go away _permanently_.) Or is this unrelated to the probiotic (I've been feeling a little under the weather this week, so maybe the problems are related to that)? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:could my symptoms be Align wreaking havoc on my digestive system?


Align is probably changing the ecology in your digestive system. In fact, it is normal for probiotics to cause these kinds of reactions for the first couple of weeks. Some people have mentioned here in the past that they only started to feel better after almost two months of continuous treatment with Align.


----------



## 21718 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Nanobug! I will keep on with the Align and see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I just started taking this. Could you give me an update of your progress? It has been a month now right? Thanks.


----------

